# What do you think of inbreeding, linebreeding and backbreedi



## Lazhar (18 February 2015)

Hello all,

Just wanting to hear from owners who have their horses issued from *inbreeding*, *line-breeding* or *backbreeding*. Is your dog/horse victim of hereditary medical conditions or do you feel like it made your companion much stronger?

Definition and Meaning of Inbreeding here -> [Content removed]

[Content removed]

Thank you,

Lazhar


----------



## nianya (18 February 2015)

I really dislike it.  Frankly it has destroyed a lot of breeds by limiting the genetic diversity available to the breed and often thereby perpetuating harmful traits.  I can name multiple such issues in dogs including collie nose, cataracts in huskies, hip displaysia in shepherds, SM in KC spaniels etc.  Similar problems have cropped up in horses as well.  

Personally, I avoid purebred dogs for this reason and would prefer to see less line-breeding in horses as well but I would always avoid an inbred animal if I had it's pedigree in front of me.


----------



## Colouredwelsh (18 February 2015)

If it works it's line breeding if it doesn't it's in breeding.

We line breed but for me I'm not sure father daughter would be something I would do however that said I've seen some fantastic dogs and ponies with father daughter breeding.

Never ever son on mother, total no no.


----------



## Rollin (18 February 2015)

I breed rare breeds and so there is always concern about in-breeding.  The CB mare shown with my Shagya foal was the result of an accidental covering, so somewhat inbred and proved to be difficult to put in foal. I am led to believe that in-breeding is associated with fertility problems.  Other than that she is a delight in every way.

CBHS have a selected mating scheme, this enables breeders to select suitable stallions for each mare in order to avoid in breeding.  I purchased a stallion suitable for my mares and already have frozen semen stored for his two daughters.


----------



## Dry Rot (18 February 2015)

The success of any breeding system depends on the choice of breeding stock.

Inbreeding is a breeder's tool as is a surgeon scalpel which can equally be used to remove a cancer or cut a throat depending on who is using it. If you have to ask the question, inbreeding is best avoided.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 February 2015)

Dry Rot said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. . If you have to ask the question, inbreeding is best avoided.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps the best response!  Assuming that a particular and admired animal is to be sought out,  then looking for the Grandsire on the sire's side,  and the same animal being the great grandsire on the dam's side,  then it's the shortest route to replication as we'll find,  or so I'm advised.

Alec.


----------



## popsdosh (18 February 2015)

Yes Alec very true as is good traits will skip a generation.

Have to be careful on this one living adjacent to the fens!


----------



## crabbymare (18 February 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Assuming that a particular and admired animal is to be sought out,  then looking for the Grandsire on the sire's side,  and the same animal being the great grandsire on the dam's side
		
Click to expand...

I know someone who has one with that cross and from conversations it seems the real fun you get from it (assuming the admired animal is very popular and appears in a lot of pedigrees) is to find a suitable mate that is not going to have the bloodlines close up that could start to bring in problems  for me line breeding is ok if you know what you are doing but inbreeding can give problems.


----------



## Dry Rot (19 February 2015)

Google "Chillingham Wild Cattle". Interesting reading.


----------



## Mitchyden (25 February 2015)

I know of someone who sometimes breeds grandfather to granddaughter and grandson to grandmother and it's always worked!


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (25 February 2015)

Mitchyden said:



			I know of someone who sometimes breeds grandfather to granddaughter and grandson to grandmother and it's always worked!
		
Click to expand...

That's very close! 

From what I understand (limited) a good line breeding, in say a race horse, is 5/6 generations back. It is not recommended to line breed before this.


----------



## Alec Swan (25 February 2015)

I'm wondering how anyone imagines that we've reached the stage of producing clear and distinct 'Breeds',  without breeding from the same,  and related 'type'.

Alec.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 February 2015)

I saw a horse for sale by Magic Magnifique recently and looked up MM's pedigree out of interest. He has Thee Desperado as a grand sire on the top half of his pedigree and as a great grand sire and great great grand sire on the bottom half of his pedigree. It made me think of this thread, so here's the link.

http://magic-magnifique.com/index2.php?option=pedigree&lang=en

In this case, he's a successful show horse and the linebreeding certainly has cemented 'type', plus he's been tested for and found to be negative of all three genetic disorders found in the breed.


----------



## nianya (25 February 2015)

Colouredwelsh said:



			If it works it's line breeding if it doesn't it's in breeding.

We line breed but for me I'm not sure father daughter would be something I would do however that said I've seen some fantastic dogs and ponies with father daughter breeding.

Never ever son on mother, total no no.
		
Click to expand...

Genetically it's the same thing though.


----------

